# Polka dotted pony



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1265361/Spotted-A-polka-dot-pony-roams-Dartmoor.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, he's SO cute!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he's black and white with some pink thing hanging down lol now thtas a horse of a different color


----------

